# Question on casting weedless jigs



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm wondering if some of you can help me out with some info. I've been making my own weedless bass jigs on a need basis, for a few years now. I've been using (I assume, aluminum) base pins for when I cast the jigs, and then gluing in the weed guards. To paint them I've been doing the same thing I do on the spinner baits I make. I use an air bush and apply a two part epoxy primer, then finish coating them with Createx paint. After I heat cure the finish color coat, my final coat is a couple of coats of two part auto clear coat. It works fine, and is durable if I am using the jigs in weed or wood cover. But its not very durable when I am fishing rocks. 

I want to start using power paint for a few reasons. One, it's more durable. Two, it's got to be a lot quicker than the way I'm doing it now. lol I was looking at a few websites that talk about using teflon base pins for when you apply powder paints. Have any of you used the teflon base pins? And if so.....This may be a stupid question, but I assume I still cast the head using the aluminum base pins, and then replace them with the teflon ones once I go to powder coat it? 

Actually I'd love to just start casting the weed guards into the head and then powder paint them if I could. If that's possible, could any of you pass on some tips that would help me out. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Almost forgot...... also have any of you used one of the powder paint fluid beds? From reading about them, they seem like they'd give a nice uniform finish. Any thoughts on whether they are worth it or not?


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

The powder paint I'm using requires you to heat the jig head to the point that the lead is about to melt and then dip it in the powder. It would definitely melt the fiber weed guard. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Bassbme,
I have a lot of info for you along with a few tutorials on fluid beds and powder painting. Too much to list here. PM me your e-mail, or your phone number and I will call you and answer all of your questions. It will be easier that way.


----------



## walleyeman16 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes, powder painting is a very quick and durable method of painting jigs. The Teflon base pins can be heated and used while powder painting as they are non-stick. 

You can still use your aluminum base hole pins for pouring the jigs if you would like, but you can also use the Teflon pins when pouring. That way all you need to do is heat the lead up and powder paint with the Teflon pin still in place. Then you can remove the pin, and glue your weed guard in place. This is the simplest way of making the jigs, because the fiber weed guards do not like heat, and will fray out when heat gets to them.

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/do-it-mold-parts/345915.aspx

The fluid bed for powder painting is very nice tool that will allow you to get a nice even finish on your jigs. The fluid bed will direct air into your powder paint, and keep the powder fluffed and prevent it from packing down. It will make your powder painting much more efficient. While it is not necessary for pouring jigs it sure is a nice tool to have if the budget allows it. 

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/fishing-lure-paint/046020000002.aspx


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

cadman
I'd like to see the info you have as well. My email is [email protected]

Thanks
NP


----------

